# Would Adam Sandler get work acting..........



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

If he didn't own his own production company? After just seeing a trailer for his new film,he plays a loud American deadbeat,no change there then. He is playing the same character he played in happy Gilmore or even billy Madison. Unbelievable how he can bang out ****e after ****e an still be around.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

He plays the same character in every film lol.

I believe if his career didn't start when it did he'd never get to make those films.

Waterboy is ace though...


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

Well at least one person noticed this apart from me!!! Most of his movie have been ****e since after happy gilmore. And can you believe he is like the 3rd highest paid actor for the last few years?!??

I suppose if it costs him $90+ million to make a ****e film and it gross's $120+ million it's handy money like. I didn't know he owned his own production company though (happy madision is it?)


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

sure he's had some **** films.. and might play pretty much the same character in every film.. (same with pretty much every action "legend" ect) 
but he's had some brilliant films too...

happy gilmore,
billy madison
waterboy
big daddy
bulletproof
anger management
click
Grown ups.

all come to mind.. all of which I'd say are good


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> sure he's had some **** films.. and might play pretty much the same character in every film.. (same with pretty much every action "legend" ect)
> but he's had some brilliant films too...
> 
> happy gilmore,
> ...


Happy Gilmore excellent for a start & Grown ups:thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Derekh929 said:


> Happy Gilmore excellent for a start & Grown ups:thumb:


+1 for Happy Gilmore, love that film its make me cry with laughter every time


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

And "little Nicky" is very funny too :-D


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Big daddy is pretty awesome too and the longest yard


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

you can do it !!


----------



## LittleMissTracy (May 17, 2012)

How much wood would a wood chuck chuck, if a wood chuck could chuck wood

Big Daddy.
Adam Sandler has done some feel good movies, and hey most actors do rubbish stuff as well as good. They have to pay the bills like the rest of us...............


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Adam Sandler may be type cast, but no more than Hugh Grant, or Steven Seagal, Jim Carrey et al. I don't mind admitting i get a lump in my throat watching certain scenes in click. And as my good friend Brummy Pete says, some of his films have made me nearly laugh up a lung. Not all Actors need to be Dustin Hoffman or Morgan Freeman, sometimes laughter and slapstick with a plot with more holes than Swiss cheese is what you need. Barry Norman may laud 16 hour long black and white film noir s$$t about a woman looking for a cat, but i would rather see rounds of ammunition and heaving bosoms. ( yes, i'm single )


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

dont get me wrong,i love a big chunk of brainless entertainment myself,but this guy has been dining out on the underdog,loud obnoxious but underneath it all loveable character for 2 decades.i loved happy gilmore,i thought his character in billy madison on the other hand was mentally retarded until i realised he was just a drunk.waterboy was ok,but hes like the guy in the pub who still thinks hes 21 and can pull it off.he cant.i think little nicky was the last film of his i enjoyed.

rob schneider is identical to sandler,its just that schneider didnt have the smarts to buy his own production company,because he has banged out a terrible amount of ****,but atleast had the decency to die off quickly and slowly.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

President Swirl said:


> Adam Sandler may be type cast, but no more than Hugh Grant, or Steven Seagal, Jim Carrey et al. I don't mind admitting i get a lump in my throat watching certain scenes in click. And as my good friend Brummy Pete says, some of his films have made me nearly laugh up a lung. Not all Actors need to be Dustin Hoffman or Morgan Freeman, sometimes laughter and slapstick with a plot with more holes than Swiss cheese is what you need. Barry Norman may laud 16 hour long black and white film noir s$ about a woman looking for a cat, but i would rather see rounds of ammunition and heaving bosoms. ( yes, i'm single )


This is about my opinion.

And I'm not single. Sandler is capable as some scenes in Click especially show. Besides, Kate Beckinsale is in it :argie:

Why would you do something else if what you are good at is working? Film needs Spaceballs, Police Academy, Happy Gilmore etc. They pay for all the pretentious crap like Brick (don't watch it, it's film noir. Loved by critics, loathed by film watchers everywhere).

I go to the cinema to be entertained. Not Scared or Educated. Sandler should get an Oscar.


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

You've all forgotten his best film (IMO)

_*'You don't mess with the Zohan"*_

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0960144/


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

Yeah I agree some of his films are more annoying than enjoyable but for the most part I enjoy his work thoroughly.

His work ethic is admirable, he has written, acted-in and produced about 40 films, and starred in more, from his trademark style to standard comedy, Rom-Com and serious films, and I'd say that 90-95% of his films are widely regarded as enjoyable lighthearted entertainment that can be watched over again and still enjoyed just as much as the first time, which is a lot more than can be said for a lot of Hollywood's mega budget "blockbusters"

He's also quite a talented comedy songwriter and released 4 (I think)
Full length albums.

He deserves praise more than anything and a lot of actors/producers/score composers, could learn a lot from him....

Andy


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Why would you do something else if what you are good at is working? Film needs Spaceballs, Police Academy, Happy Gilmore etc. They pay for all the pretentious crap like Brick (don't watch it, it's film noir. Loved by critics, loathed by film watchers everywhere).


re Brick,i got to the scene where the orthopaedic showe wearing,caped bad guy who still lived at home with his mum popped up, and swicthed it off.absolute nonsense.



Gruffs said:


> I go to the cinema to be entertained. Not Scared or Educated. Sandler should get an Oscar.


and on that bombshell we should close the thread :lol: AN OSCAR,AN OSCAR ? ARE YOU INSANE :lol:

if you replace the name rob schneider with adam sandler,this south park skit is incredibly apt :lol:






here is what i believe is the basic checklist for his scripts.

1,goofy man child who has bad social skills
2,always have a very fit women romantically linked to crazy,goofy retarded character,no matter how incredibly unrealistic that is.
3,shout loudly and be aggressive 
4,have some form of negative situation
5,overcome negative situation and tidy everything up in a nice little package before film ends
6,ALWAYS work the idiot comes good factor.

BINGO,WE HAVE ANOTHER SCRIPT :lol:
3,


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

silverback said:


> here is what i believe is the basic checklist for his scripts.
> 
> 1,goofy man child who has bad social skills
> 2,always have a very fit women romantically linked to crazy,goofy retarded character,no matter how incredibly unrealistic that is.
> ...


It works though

Andy


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

He should get an oscar. Not necessarily a best leading actor one though


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

onnyuk said:


> It works though
> 
> Andy


but just because it sells does that make it any good ?? little mix are destined for a number 1 slot,does that make them good ??


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> He should get an oscar. Not necessarily a best leading actor one though


in which category would you like to bestow this award ? a lifetime award of the same character oscar goes to ......................................................... yep,you guessed it ADAM SANDLER :lol:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Best actor in a continuing role................................................maybe


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Gruffs said:


> Best actor in a continuing role................................................maybe


:lol:


----------



## onnyuk (Jul 11, 2012)

silverback said:


> but just because it sells does that make it any good ?? little mix are destined for a number 1 slot,does that make them good ??


I enjoy his movies anyways, good enough for me

Andy


----------

